# How to fish Pike/Muskie on Devils Lake?



## DevilsFisher (Mar 22, 2009)

I fish Devils Lake all the time during the summer but never really catch any Pike or muskie's. Any tips on how to fish them would be appreciated.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

You don't catch many pike...are you sure you're fishing Devils Lake? How can you not catch pike...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I use rapala's in the clown coloration. I can't remeber what number though. I have also had luck using smelt.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1. Select a capable rod (M, MH, H whatever) and reel combo that you are comfortable with.

2. Buy some 99 cent spoons at Wal-Mart, and some 1/4 ounce jigs and 4" twister tails and some leaders.

3. Drive over to the Church's Ferry coulees between April 1 and May 15 and cast, hook, land, repeat.

I think you'll get the drift of it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

A #5 or larger Mepps bucktail will get you lots of pike, Musky are a little harder as you have to use sight to pull them in closer and start a figure 8 as they are very tenative biters. My favorite lure for Musky is still a large bucktail inline spinner.


----------

